# Looking for some guidance for this fall overseed



## Cam3113 (Jun 25, 2020)

Hi everyone,

Since being in quarantine for a while, I started researching much more about lawn care. I am very interested in overseeding this fall, but I have no idea where to begin and would love some guidance from those of you with experience.

I live in Central MN, and I have a mix of KBG/Fescue. My yar duaually looks pretty nice, but right now is dealing with some heat stress. My current plan for the fall is to mow shorter, dethatch, aerate, seed, and use a starter fertilizer.

The seed I have been looking at is Jonathan Green Black Beauty Ultra, or GCI TTTF blend. Does anyone have input on these? Or is there another seed recommendation? I also am not sure which starter fertilizer to use.

I attached photos of my lawn during spring when looking good. Any info, help, recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Thanks everyone.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't think you need to overseed at all. Just feed it nitrogen in the fall (August).


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

g-man said:


> I don't think you need to overseed at all. Just feed it nitrogen in the fall (August).


Agree


----------



## Cam3113 (Jun 25, 2020)

So does that mean I wouldn't need to dethatch and aerate either? Also, what is a good nitrogen based fertilizer? I have been using milorganite a bit recently


----------



## Cam3113 (Jun 25, 2020)

This is currently... Anything I should be putting down? I put down a 2nd application of Milorganite a few weeks ago, and a pre emergent back in March. That's been it


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 22, 2020)

you could dethatch with greenworks or sun joe. looks good but blade needs sharpening

AMS or any high N fert in Fall

check if soil is compacted , may not need need aeration


----------



## Cam3113 (Jun 25, 2020)

Chris1 said:


> you could dethatch with greenworks or sun joe. looks good but blade needs sharpening
> 
> AMS or any high N fert in Fall


Thanks for the response.. The up close photo was after putting a new blade on the mower.. I'll have to take it off and sharpen it


----------



## Bimmerdan (May 6, 2020)

I can tell you I'm done with Johnathan Green Black Beauty Ultra. It is so inconsistent, I have areas of amazing beautiful grass, areas of only rye, and areas of ugly fescue.

When it is a good bag it's great


----------



## Haywood74 (Jul 11, 2019)

Bimmerdan said:


> I can tell you I'm done with Johnathan Green Black Beauty Ultra. It is so inconsistent, I have areas of amazing beautiful grass, areas of only rye, and areas of ugly fescue.
> 
> When it is a good bag it's great


I will 2nd being done with BBU....Mine is coming out late summer and being replaced after year 1....


----------



## Cam3113 (Jun 25, 2020)

Bimmerdan said:


> I can tell you I'm done with Johnathan Green Black Beauty Ultra. It is so inconsistent, I have areas of amazing beautiful grass, areas of only rye, and areas of ugly fescue.
> 
> When it is a good bag it's great


OH wow good to know... Do you know anything about these seeds? They are ones I'm currently looking at for the fall

GCI Turf Type Blend, Rhizing Moon Tall Fescue, because of the color and ability to repair itself, Barenbrug Turf Saver Rtf, for the same reasons as the latter, GCI Cool Blue, and Combat Extreme, Northern Zone.


----------



## Cam3113 (Jun 25, 2020)

Haywood74 said:


> Bimmerdan said:
> 
> 
> > I can tell you I'm done with Johnathan Green Black Beauty Ultra. It is so inconsistent, I have areas of amazing beautiful grass, areas of only rye, and areas of ugly fescue.
> ...


Good to know.. Do you know anything about these seeds by chance?

GCI Turf Type Blend, Rhizing Moon Tall Fescue, because of the color and ability to repair itself, Barenbrug Turf Saver Rtf, for the same reasons as the latter, GCI Cool Blue, and Combat Extreme, Northern Zone.


----------



## Haywood74 (Jul 11, 2019)

Cam3113 said:


> Haywood74 said:
> 
> 
> > Bimmerdan said:
> ...


I've been looking VERY hard at GCI Cool Blue....I haven't seen any real results with it though, so that is a hold up for me....

It's a good thing that what I have now is a blend ....The TTTF that they used in the bg I purchased REALLY doesn't like any full sun....The only parts of my yard that have any left are in partial shade.....Little spot between my house and the neighbors looks good, but the rest of it is pretty crispy right now....The KBG in the mix is at least looking a little bit green....


----------



## Cam3113 (Jun 25, 2020)

Haywood74 said:


> Cam3113 said:
> 
> 
> > Haywood74 said:
> ...


That's my issue... The seed I posted above all say excellent drought and heat tolerance... And those are the TTTF seed... I wonder how true that'd be


----------



## gltaylor74 (Dec 20, 2018)

I would just go to a local seed house. They will have good varities for your local climate and are most often cheaper than online.


----------

